# Best spots in Utah



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Park City is huge with a wide variety of terrain, you can easily spend a couple days there. Snowbird is steeper and more difficult, if you're advanced beginners to intermediates you may want to skip Snowbird.

Signed,
Fellow Michigan boarder (let me know if you're looking for a fourth)


----------



## desmo900rider (11 mo ago)

Thanks! And I would offer, but we are going out to stay with a buddy and his family, they might not be into the idea of a random forum guy 🤣


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

desmo900rider said:


> Thanks! And I would offer, but we are going out to stay with a buddy and his family, they might not be into the idea of a random forum guy [emoji1787]


Ditch them and go ride with the forum guy. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

smellysell said:


> Ditch them and go ride with the forum guy.


Hells yeah, I would be your guide to Park City. Plus, the Wayne County prosecutor just dropped the charges so my ankle tether gets removed today. Send me the dates and I'll see you at DTW!


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Powder mountain is a great place for beginner and intermediate riding. Lost of blue glades and low angle powder runs. It's a fun spot for anyone.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Park City/Canyons or Powder Mountain. Park City has all of the amenities. Bars, breweries, restaurants. The biggest issue I see is that Vail seems to have pretty much a disaster around there. Maybe worse than the issues at Stevens. Powder Mountain is fun, less traffic, not much there though. Find a rental, bring all of your supplies and you'll be fine. You could stay in Ogden and have a roughly 30 minute drive to the ski area if you don't mind commuting. Plenty to do in Ogden.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

I live here and never ride PC. I much prefer Brighton, Snowbird, Pow Mow, Snowbasin, and Solitude. If you are touristy, you may like PC.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Don't go to Powder Mountain. Worst place in the state. Stick to the vail resorts better.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

Snowbird doesn't get very good reviews either.


----------



## bshelford (Jan 23, 2015)

I'd like to 2nd (or 3rd, 4th...) Powder Mountain. Great place, especially at your noted skill level. Went there with a few friends who were intermediate skiers / riders. I am advanced and still had fun. There was something for everyone. The pitch isn't as steep as lots of other places but there's good stuff everywhere if you know where to look. We used the guide service our first day there. $200 got us a retired ripper who hung out with us all day and basically showed us the entire place. It also get's you a single Cat skiing ride. This is $200 for up to 5 people I believe. We split it 4 ways. It was worth every penny. We ended up spending the whole week there after one lousy day at Snowbasin (icy, one whole 1/2 of the mountain closed because it was too windy to run the lift, etc.) Powder Mountain is just down the road. It was mid March and we got 50% off of our lift tickets because we had season passes to our local resort in Ohio. Conditions were amazing for us and even though it was late in the year we still had a couple of days with 6 or 8 inches of fresh and you could still find knee deep snow all over the place. Food on mountain was affordable. Lodges are small. It's definitely no frills but we stayed in a condo at the bottom of the entrance road and were able to find great places to eat every night within 15 minutes. There was also a ski shop and a grocery store in the closest town just a couple minutes down the road. I had never even heard of the place but it was a great experience. I will go back for sure and take my family.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

@bshelford - is it 200$ for up to 4 people? The in-bound guided tours link on Pow Mow website is a bit confusing. It says 200$ first guest + 30$ per additional guest. Does it mean 290$ then for a group of four?

Utah had a dry spell for about a month now, and it looks like there's no new snow in the forecast for the next two weeks (going March 5).


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Discounted epic passes and hordes of transplants during covid have kind of ruined the experience at Park City honestly. I'd go to Brighton, Snowbasin, Solitude or Powder Mountain. Sad part is I live in Park City and have a hard time. even wanting to go to the resort anymore.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

Funks said:


> @bshelford - is it 200$ for up to 4 people? The in-bound guided tours link on Pow Mow website is a bit confusing. It says 200$ first guest + 30$ per additional guest. Does it mean 290$ then for a group of four?
> 
> Utah had a dry spell for about a month now, and it looks like there's no new snow in the forecast for the next two weeks (going March 5).


Where did you hear that?


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

Everytime I've gone up to snowbird (3x) - place had a foot to two feet of powder dump. SB usually gets 8 to 7 inches in average of snow a week - January / February.

Is this graph lying? Says it only got new snow recently (last couple of days). As for the forecast, meant no new snow in Powder Mountain (checked their website), not snowbird (as I was replying about Powder Mountain). They've only gotten 150 inches of snow so far this year.

Here's snowbirds snow accumulation info last 30 days.



Snow Report and Resort Info


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

It’s been really dry since the first of January.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

This season has been weak.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bshelford (Jan 23, 2015)

Funks said:


> @bshelford - is it 200$ for up to 4 people? The in-bound guided tours link on Pow Mow website is a bit confusing. It says 200$ first guest + 30$ per additional guest. Does it mean 290$ then for a group of four?
> 
> Utah had a dry spell for about a month now, and it looks like there's no new snow in the forecast for the next two weeks (going March 5).


I think it was actually $200 for up to 5? I saw your other post so I'm sure the website is correct. $200 may be the base price. Either way it's a good deal. Especially considering the Cat ride. We had 4 people with us and split the fee 4 ways. We each got a single Cat ride and a pretty awesome retired guy spend the whole day with us open to close. There is a Yurt at the main parking lot near the lodge. We just walked in there the morning we arrived and requested a guide. There were probably 6 or 8 guides in there and they hooked us up with one after asking our ability levels. Was worth every penny. Actually it was an astoundingly good deal and we learned the place inside and out. It let us really enjoy our day.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Snowing here today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bshelford (Jan 23, 2015)

RadDad801 said:


> Where did you hear that?
> View attachment 161970


You are probably correct about the guide price. It's been two years. Either way it was a great deal!


----------

